

Git enhanced: Numbered shortcuts from status, autojump-like repository index - nathan_f77
http://madebynathan.com/2011/10/18/git-shortcuts-like-youve-never-seen-before

======
nathan_f77
Supports bash and zsh, on Linux and OS X

